# Nba finals in 2007????



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

will boston make it to the finals next year with the roster they currently have???????


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

that's highly doubtful. Detroit, Miami, Cleveland, Indiana...


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

just have to hope the other sides in eastern conference choke lol


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

That's too many chokes to hope for. Even if we do somehow make the finals, Either Dallas, Phoenix, San Antonio, or Houston will be waiting to put the kill on us.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: NBA Finals in 2017???? <------------*

Actually, call me crazy but I believe we can.

There's no way knowing what kind of great trades will do in such a long time.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: NBA Finals in 2017???? <------------*



aquaitious said:


> Actually, call me crazy but I believe we can.
> 
> There's no way knowing what kind of great trades will do in such a long time.


:rofl: :rotf: :rofl:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

melo4life said:


> will boston make it to the finals next year with the roster they currently have???????




:rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: 




we probably wont even make the playoffs next year...wtf...and even if we are lucky enough to slip into the 8 spot we'll be railed in the first round by someone like detroit....is this really a serious question???? we won 30 ****in games last year...we arent going to the finals this year or any year soon


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

XtaZ606 said:


> that's highly doubtful. Detroit, Miami, Cleveland, Indiana...


Ah you can take Indiana out of that mix, they are washed up, they are going no where until they revamp their roster, New Jersey you should include though.
No we won't but I do think we will easily make the playoffs, not just slip in.


Side Note : XtaZ606 please fix your signature, it is not conforming to the pages and is messing up the threads, it is too big.
Thank you Whiterhino


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

whiterhino said:


> Ah you can take Indiana out of that mix, they are washed up, they are going no where until they revamp their roster, New Jersey you should include though.
> No we won't but I do think we will easily make the playoffs, not just slip in.


Could you tell me where you buy your drugs? I could use some cheering up after our 33 win season. :bsmile:


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> Could you tell me where you buy your drugs? I could use some cheering up after our 33 win season. :bsmile:


I choose to be an optimist rather than a pessimist first off. Second I expect break out seasons from Perk, Al and Gerald which is HUGE for us. Third I expect us to have a true PG which will make all the difference in the world. Fourth I think the team clicked so much better with Wally than Rickey and I think him being healthier and there for the season will help the team gel. Fifth we got rid of a lot of the negative trouble players and I think that will help the young team. Sixth I think Paul is Finally the leader we wanted him to be and he's hungry to win and that can be huge for a team just look at what it has done with Dirk in Dallas and Nash in Pheonix.
I'm with you on hating the 33 win season, but I expected it, I was one of the few last off season who was saying I expected a very low win season but a lot of time for our young guys. This season I don't expect low wins I expect the playing time they got to start to pay off. I expect us to turn the corner and start climbing up the mountain after falling down the summit in a free fall last year.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

The only stretch of decent ball the Celtics played came during Ryan Gomes first stretch as a starter, when Pierce still had the energy to carry the team on both ends of the floor. After Pierce wore out (and it was quickly) and teams forced Gomes to shoot the jumper, the bottom dropped out. So Szczerbiak isn't going to "make the team click". Szczerbiak is the worst possible defensive fit for Pierce. If they say "**** the D" they'll end up on the losing end of a lot of 110-98 games. Beyond this, Szczerbiak whined incessantly in Minnesota when they reduced his playing time, _the one year the team contended for a title_. That's not exactly looking like a recipe for success. Unless they're planning on moving Pierce to the 4 to make playing time for G-2, Gerald's going to be doing a lot of watching next season. 

There won't be a huge upgrade at the 1 because they're already facing the reality that they're going to be some $20 million over the luxury tax line in 2008-09, they're not putting themselves even further past that line by making an MLE signing, and there are no immediate impact point guards in this draft. Orlando was better last year, has better young players, and is is light years better than Boston on the defensive end. If anyone's replacing Indiana in the east, it's them.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Yeah, why wouldn't we be in the finals next year?


Oh yeah...we're the Celtics.


700th post.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

melo4life said:


> will boston make it to the finals next year with the roster they currently have???????


Only if they take a team field trip.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

whiterhino said:


> I choose to be an optimist rather than a pessimist first off. *Second I expect break out seasons from Perk, Al and Gerald which is HUGE for us.* Third I expect us to have a true PG which will make all the difference in the world. Fourth I think the team clicked so much better with Wally than Rickey and I think him being healthier and there for the season will help the team gel. Fifth we got rid of a lot of the negative trouble players and I think that will help the young team. Sixth I think Paul is Finally the leader we wanted him to be and he's hungry to win and that can be huge for a team just look at what it has done with Dirk in Dallas and Nash in Pheonix.
> I'm with you on hating the 33 win season, but I expected it, I was one of the few last off season who was saying I expected a very low win season but a lot of time for our young guys. This season I don't expect low wins I expect the playing time they got to start to pay off. I expect us to turn the corner and start climbing up the mountain after falling down the summit in a free fall last year.


Sorry white, love ya but...3 recent high schoolers with a break out season in the same year? The chances of that happening are less than .01%. I could possibly see Perk _or_ Al (only 1 and if I were a betting man, I'd put my money on Perk, $) breaking out but not the both of them and especially not all three of the youngins.

(OT: ) On the other hand, I could see Detroit breaking up, if I'm not mistaking both Big Ben _and_ Mr. Prince will be asking for a few more million this offseason.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Mr. Prince already agreed to a new contract last offseason. ben, on the other hand, could be gone if the Bulls offer the max. However, if they do it means that Tyson Chandler will probably be on the move for more offense.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Only if they take a team field trip.


:laugh: :cheers:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

We'll make the playoffs. We won't see the finals for a while though. The roster we have will be very up tempo next year, and we might be able to out run some teams for wins. A 40+, 2nd round of the playoffs season is what I expect.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> We'll make the playoffs. We won't see the finals for a while though. The roster we have will be very up tempo next year, and we might be able to out run some teams for wins. A 40+, 2nd round of the playoffs season is what I expect.



40+ win? Did the Celtics just draft an impact player while I wasn't looking? Or are Perk, Al and GG going to tear up the league next year? Sorry, with the same roster I don't see us improving 10 games.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> 40+ win? Did the Celtics just draft an impact player while I wasn't looking? Or are Perk, Al and GG going to tear up the league next year? Sorry, with the same roster I don't see us improving 10 games.


You weren't looking when we drafted him? Damn.

Yes.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i dont think many people realize how hard it is to win 40+ games in this league...the team with 42 wins in the east last year, washington, was the number 5 seed in the east...we are no where near that...what did we win 33 games last year??...without a significant trade we dont improve more than 3 games...and thats pushing it...i give them max 36 games unless we get a decent vet to help the squad...the optimism is great but lets be real



love the avatar KH


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i dont think many people realize how hard it is to win 40+ games in this league...the team with 42 wins in the east last year, washington, was the number 5 seed in the east...we are no where near that...what did we win 33 games last year??...without a significant trade we dont improve more than 3 games...and thats pushing it...i give them max 36 games unless we get a decent vet to help the squad...the optimism is great but lets be real
> 
> 
> 
> love the avatar KH


What? 

Are you saying we're nowhere near the level of the Washington Wizards? 

Is this the same Wizards with absolutely no young talent and a team that pretty much lives off of Arenas with a couple scattered role players?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> What?
> 
> Are you saying we're nowhere near the level of the Washington Wizards?
> 
> Is this the same Wizards with absolutely no young talent and a team that pretty much lives off of Arenas with a couple scattered role players?



get ur head out of the clouds lant...


last time i checked arenas was 24, butler and haywood were 26 and jamison was 29...what are they grandfathers??? are u sayin its a bad thing that their roster isnt diluted with 19 year olds??? with that roster in tact they can compete in this league for the next 4 years at least...and arenas had at least 6 years of dominant ball play left in him...darn they dont have any teenagers...but they make it to the playoffs as the 5 seen and come ridiculously close to the 2nd round...all opinions aside they were 9 games better than us last year so stats alone say no we are nowhere near the washington wizards


something to ponder...the wizards pushed the cavs to a greuling 7 game playoff series...would the celts have been able to do that? ha


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I expect anywhere from 41-47 wins next year.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Last season we lost a decent amount of close games and had many games where we dug holes and tried to fight back. Both characteristics of young teams. 40+ is reasonable for this team for the upcoming season. 

Finals? Unless we have some crazy moves we are not close to ready for Finals prime time.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

XtaZ606 said:


> I expect anywhere from 41-47 wins next year.




so you think there is a _chance_ of us going from 33-49 to 47-35...ugh...ill give it to u guys u stay optimistic thats for damn sure


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

KingHandles said:


> The roster we have will be very up tempo next year, and we might be able to out run some teams for wins.


No team playing Wally Szczerbiak 40 minutes a night will "outrun" their opponents. Unless you're talking about their exhibition games against the Azerbaijani National Team.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm expecting no more than 37 wins. I'll say 32-36 wins, but this is far too early in the off-season for anyone to criticise a poster later on. We'll have a formal prediction thread before the season.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> *Mr. Prince already agreed to a new contract last offseason. ben, on the other hand, could be gone if the Bulls offer the max.* However, if they do it means that Tyson Chandler will probably be on the move for more offense.


I'm 99% sure Paxson isn't going to do that.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Pay Ton said:


> I'm 99% sure Paxson isn't going to do that.


It doesn't make any sense to me, either. But that's the rumour du jour. It only makes sense if they see Chandler/Gordon as just the lure to land a scoring 2 guard, and intend on plugging Aldridge or Bargnani in at the 4.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

with the same roster i dont believe celtics can make the playoffs, not when they got nets and philly in the same division


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Then why did you ask if the Celtics could make the Finals? :whoknows:


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Premier said:


> Then why did you ask if the Celtics could make the Finals? :whoknows:


You should know by now you don't have to make sense to post here...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

right i shoulda known i mean they let _you_ post here, didnt they


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i was looking for other peoples opinions


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ (May 1, 2006)

*Re: NBA Finals in 2017???? <------------*



aquaitious said:


> Actually, call me crazy but I believe we can.
> 
> There's no way knowing what kind of great trades will do in such a long time.


Make it clearly,he'd say"will boston make it to the finals next year with the roster they currently have???????",no trade,that's the bottom line.And I believe under these circumstances,the Celtics couldn't make it.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: NBA Finals in 2017???? <------------*

I guess you didn't notice, but aquaitious used the title "NBA Finals in 20*17*????" in his post.


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ (May 1, 2006)

*Re: NBA Finals in 2017???? <------------*



Premier said:


> I guess you didn't notice, but aquaitious used the title "NBA Finals in 20*17*????" in his post.


Yup,sorry about that.Suppose Pierce would be an old man by that time.lol


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: NBA Finals in 2017???? <------------*

lol


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Finals is crazy talk but I'm very confident we'll make the playoffs and I think it will be as like the 6th or 7th seed not the 8th and then I think we will continue to grow as a team. I still want a little tinkering done though, meaning trade one of the younguns for a proven solid non-injured veteran presence who can contribute. Someone like Tony Allen would be decent trade bait.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Which team in the Eastern Conference that made the playoffs this season will not make the playoff this season?

How are the Celtics better than the Magic?


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Premier said:


> Which team in the Eastern Conference that made the playoffs this season will not make the playoff this season?
> 
> How are the Celtics better than the Magic?


there not better the then magic. They have the darko and howard as there future front line, and they wak darko finsihed the season, he could be a threat to come. Also wuth jameer nelso running the point, this team will be a team to watch.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> there not better the then magic. They have the darko and howard as there future front line, and they wak darko finsihed the season, he could be a threat to come. Also wuth jameer nelso running the point, this team will be a team to watch.


i agree i dont think that celtics will get there b4 orlando


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

XtaZ606 said:


> that's highly doubtful. Detroit, Miami, Cleveland, Indiana...


Yeah,you HATE THE NETS...Indiana better than NJ? OMG...


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

lol


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

ravor44 said:


> Yeah,you HATE THE NETS...Indiana better than NJ? OMG...


NJ has some issues. They are certainly good enough to get in the playoffs and even win a round. But they are not a championship team. VC is good for Sportscenter but his volume shooting is not a plan for wins in the playoffs.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

ravor44 said:


> Yeah,you HATE THE NETS...Indiana better than NJ? OMG...


Yeah, I have to agree here. I can't see them as better than the Nets as is, and I suspect that Indiana is going to trade O'Neal this offseason. The Krstic is better than any 4/5 on the Celtics' roster, and they still have Ilic developing in Europe. It'll be interesting to see if they unload Richard Jefferson in the offseason.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> Yeah, I have to agree here. I can't see them as better than the Nets as is, and I suspect that Indiana is going to trade O'Neal this offseason. The Krstic is better than any 4/5 on the Celtics' roster, and they still have Ilic developing in Europe. It'll be interesting to see if they unload Richard Jefferson in the offseason.


I don't see why they would unload Jefferson, he seems like a much more important player (fits better) than Carter does.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

yeh


----------



## ludovico (Mar 29, 2006)

I think Celtics are going to make the playoffs.. but just can't compete for a ring now.

A pretty new NBA Final next year could be New Jersey (if they trade RJ or Vince for a big man) - Suns (with Amare back)


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Kristic aint that bad


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

melo4life said:


> will boston make it to the finals next year with the roster they currently have???????



With currently roster...I don't think so


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

ludovico said:


> I think Celtics are going to make the playoffs.. but just can't compete for a ring now.
> 
> A pretty new NBA Final next year could be New Jersey (if they trade RJ or Vince for a big man) - Suns (with Amare back)


NJ will not make it to the finals this coming season even if they trade RJ or VInce for a big man.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> I don't see why they would unload Jefferson, he seems like a much more important player (fits better) than Carter does.


As much as I dislike Venereal Carter, the fact is that he can carry a team offensively, Jefferson can't.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> As much as I dislike Venereal Carter, the fact is that he can carry a team offensively, Jefferson can't.


Jefferson has carried the Nets last year before Carter came and while Kidd was injured. You know what Carter would have done in that situation...[fake an injury and go partying with Nelli/Nelly (that rapper guy)]


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

lol


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

melo4life said:


> lol


Stoooopppp...We don't need to know everytime you laugh. :wink:


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

nope. i think they need one more good player


----------

